# Feb fishing in Oak Island area



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I posted this in the general forum but should have put it here I think. I have a weekend trip to oak island coming up the 1st weekend in February. Gonna try to get some fishing in. Anyone have any idea of what will be around then so I can narrow down what I need to bring other than really warm clothes. Think some smaller reds will still be in, trout??? just looking to catch some fun fish maybe some to eat so mullet are fine too, just anything is better than nothing. Trying to decide what to bring as far as fishbites, lures, castnet, and which rods are the best. Might try for some smaller sharks too possibly.


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

That time of year is likely going to be slow anywhere. You may get lucky and find some drum around the s. point, but you will have to be lucky. They will likely bite a jig, better than bait. Dogfish and skates are what you will likely catch on bait.


----------



## CharlieZip67 (Feb 9, 2013)

In addition to skates/dogs, puffers move in at winter time in surf; fish bites/shrimp work ....their good eating !


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Well it was definitely slow but managed a few small black drums and caught a ton of roe mullet in the net. Had over 50+ in my 1st cast with my barracuda net. So many that me and another guy couldnt lift the net out of the water without releasing like 1/3 of them before lifting so no clue as to the exact number. We pulled up like 50.


----------

